# Dwarf Seahorse Setup



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Tank is a Dymax IQ3 with the pump modified to reduce the amount of flow, lighting is just LEDs. 









And the ponies! 2 males and 4 females.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

They look amazing!

I have thought about doing a setup like this. ARe they hard to keep or on the same level of care as a normal reef tank??


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Uh, well they have their unique needs, but nothing too over the top in comparison to a reef tank. Best to do research before thinking of getting some


----------



## newfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool.....


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, I couldn't imaging trying to maintain a tank that small. I've never seen them in person, wow they look small.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice what are they eating the same as regulars


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

They look absolutely cute! Isnt it hard to keep a SW setup that small?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

They are smaller than my pinky fingernail. So tiny! 

And i hatch brine shrimp pretty much daily. 

As for keeping the small tank, i've only had them since the weekend, but through the whole cycling process it seemed easy enough. Gues we'll see how it goes!~


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool to see sea horses with sargassum  (teemee needs to post her tank photos hehe).


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Very cool to see sea horses with sargassum  (teemee needs to post her tank photos hehe).


oh, i will, sooner or later!
Looking good Kayla!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes|! Teemee needs pictures =D

I added 3 astrea snails last night for some sort of cleanup crew!~


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

shaneo said:


> congrats, they are beautiful!


Thanks 

Update: All are still doing well... except the snails for some reason. Not sure. The ponies have gotten a little larger!  Also changing their tank. I've come to really hate the Dymax IQ3... terribly hard to clean... especially the pump area. So.. they're upgrading to a 2.5 gal with a nano filter. Pics will be up once i get them all settled in!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Kayla,
glad to hear they are still doing well 
If you're adding a filter - not sure if its a hob filter, but you might want to consider removing some of the impellers. I've put plastic screen all around the intake to prevent any from being sucked in, and only run mine at night when they're sleeping, as it moves the water around enough to make it prohibitive to catch the bbs.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

teemee said:


> Hi Kayla,
> glad to hear they are still doing well
> If you're adding a filter - not sure if its a hob filter, but you might want to consider removing some of the impellers. I've put plastic screen all around the intake to prevent any from being sucked in, and only run mine at night when they're sleeping, as it moves the water around enough to make it prohibitive to catch the bbs.
> Happy Holidays!


 I'm glad they're doing well too! It is a hob filter with adjustable flow, so it's on low and I only run it at night, same as the other one. I put nylon stocking over the intake spout. I just moved them and they seem pretty happy.  I also got a hi-fin goby yesterday and everyone seems to be getting along well! Pics soon!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sooo new tank~ 2.5 gal Marineland (Was previously used for bettas) Same LED light fixture, Deco Art Nano filter.










and hi-fin goby


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahh... pics! WE ARE PIC JUNKIES!!! LOL

Aw, what a cute little guy!

BTW, no offense, but you need some better "saltie" type decorations and rocks in that tank  I've got a few dead coral skeletons you can have if you want...


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

50seven said:


> Ahh... pics! WE ARE PIC JUNKIES!!! LOL
> 
> Aw, what a cute little guy!
> 
> BTW, no offense, but you need some better "saltie" type decorations and rocks in that tank  I've got a few dead coral skeletons you can have if you want...


 LOL I know. I have some dead rock somewhere that I origionally got for the dwarf setup, but it didn't fit well in the Dymax. I'll have to dig it out and put it at my next water change.


----------

